
Ask HN: Why do recruiters avoid rejecting candidates? - puzzleded
Every time I was informed that I was being rejected for a position, it was through automated emails (you submit your resume, wait 1-2 days and then the automated email comes saying you&#x27;re awesome but they will pursue other candidates).<p>Every time I actually had a phone screening or went through multiple interviews, I had to wait many weeks and never heard back from recruiters. Even when I asked them directly if I was still being considered... just silence.<p>Sample data of 1 of course. Please share your experiences.
======
UK-AL
Why put effort in something your not going to get benefit from? Or in fact may
make you liable for legal action if you get it wrong.

In my opinion this is bad thinking, but its the reason.

~~~
puzzleded
They can simply use the same automated message they use for people who are not
even invited to interview. At least candidates can move on. I can't see how
someone could take action for being rejected in a non-specific way.

I have invested time/energy on their interviewing process, why can't they
spend a few seconds copying and pasting a canned response letting me know I
didn't make it?

It's funny because it probably takes more time for them to open emails or
ignore Skype messages than to simply let me know.

On one hand, it's actually good you get to see how people from that company
behave before you decide to join. On the other hand, these are usually outside
recruiters that don't represent the company culture very well...

